# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Aparece un pequeño géiser en una finca bolañega

## alcarreño

El chorro de agua tiene un altura aproximada de un metro y apareció junto a un sondeo.

Un pequeño géiser apareció ayer en Bolaños de Calatrava. Surgió en el viñedo de Antonio López Castro un vecino de Bolaños que ayer por la mañana veía como desde el sondeo que tiene junto a su finca salía un chorro de agua de un metro aproximadamente de altura.


“Me han llamado esta mañana y cuando he venido ya estaba saliendo para arriba”, explicaba Antonio López Castro, uno de los propietarios de la finca. López indicaba que se trata de un pozo que lleva ya 30 años. “Pero nunca había pasado eso”, apuntaba.
Aunque considera que es un “difícil de calcular por la cantidad de gases”, estimaba que podrían estar saliendo “unos 80 ó 100.000 litros a la hora de agua”.

Junto al sondeo desde donde ha empezado a brotar el agua hubo un rehundimiento del terreno en el mes de diciembre del pasado año, por este motivo, se tuvo que reafirmar el terreno con tierra.

Ahora, cuando el agua ha brotado, los vecinos de la zona creen que se debe posiblemente a que la tierra o el agua hayan “pinchado” una bolsa de gas. De hecho, junto con el agua que manaba ayer se podía apreciar un ligero olor a gas que apuntaba esta posibilidad.



Fuente: El Día de Ciudad Real Online
http://almagronoticias.wordpress.com...inca-bolanega/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfMvNn1pxFQ&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## GEOMAN

Hola Alcarreño, este mismo acontecimiento está siendo comentado en otro hilo dentro del apartado "GENERAL" el título del tema es "aparece un pequeño hervidero de agua en la zona volcánica del Campo de Calatrava". Aunque dicho sea de paso el lugar mas apropiado es este que ha escogido usted. Un saludo

----------

